# Fundamental/Technical Hybrid Trading Strategy



## tech/a (3 December 2013)

I noticed in Dymocks the best stocks for 2014 book.

Had a browse and the criteria for inclusion seemed reasonable.
Certainly save people a lot of time working out the strength of 
a number of companies. They make quite a point of saying that 
while these may not do as well as a miner who hits pay dirt they
"Should" Represent a lower risk and possibly better return for those
with a view of SMSF's. They also point out that there is no consideration
of the chart so some are at highs/some at lows/some wobbling around.

It got me thinking.

If you were to use these stocks as your trading universe and then applied 
technical analysis to them for entry and exit/Risk management and 
parcel sizing---would this not be a good start 
for a trading method?

I've never seen a combined/colaborated effort before!

Thoughts.


----------



## Caveroute (3 December 2013)

Wasn't the convergence  the jist of the zipzap discussion - "Trading System by Andrew Gibbs - Member of Larry Williams Hall of Fame" a few weeks back ?

I wonder what happened to that ?


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2013)

Caveroute said:


> Wasn't the convergence  the jist of the zipzap discussion - "Trading System by Andrew Gibbs - Member of Larry Williams Hall of Fame" a few weeks back ?
> 
> I wonder what happened to that ?




Don't think so
Must have missed something


----------



## burglar (3 December 2013)

tech/a said:


> ...
> Thoughts.




I like it. I like it a lot!

Find a universe of choices.
Then limit it in some random way to get a galaxy.
And finally add some TA to get down to a solar system.

I feel some enthusiasm for the idea.


----------



## waza1960 (4 December 2013)

> I've never seen a combined/colaborated effort before!
> 
> Thoughts.




 Dale Gillham teaches such an approach. Seems very sensible to me.


----------



## kermit345 (4 December 2013)

I like the idea of it, I try to use a little bit of TA to time my entries into any value/fundamental type purchases I make but my knowledge of TA is extremely minimal compared to others around here.

I wonder how you'd go by having a simple screener which eliminates most stocks and then just trade those left over how you'd go. You obviously wouldn't want to spend too much time on the fundamentals side as it would diminish the trading ability (i.e. looking at annual reports and calculating IV's and cash flows manually for each company to ensure they are fundamentals worthy can be highly time consuming).

I wonder how you'd go by running a screen say once a month as per the following:

Debt to Equity <40%
P/E <12
Market Cap >$100 mill
Return on Equity >10%
5 year EPS growth >5%
Last years Cashflow >0

The above is a rough version of what I use to scope down my list and then i delve further from there. I know people have issues with P/E as a value measure, Return on Equity etc etc. But I beleive this should be about getting a fundamental style list together quickly and then trading it.

Is that essentially what your talking about tech/a?


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2013)

I was actually thinking of using all the stocks selected in Roth's Book as the universe.






Then Using T/A to enter and or exit.
Welcoming input from all Fundies and Techies.

I was also going to use a market stop as well.
Perhaps one which stops buying if "X" happens and sells the total portfolio
if "Y" happens.

Position sizing---risk management and portfolio heat---along with issues like opportunity cost
could be addressed.

My view was to use it as a way to help SMSF mid to longer term Traders/Investors
like myself.
Just made sense to a Duck!

Could be worth while??


----------



## craft (4 December 2013)

To my wife and sweet heart – May they never meet.

That’s my view on mixing TA & FA.  Simply because you cannot have two masters. 

You have to know which one you are faithful to when they have conflicting demands.

If you use FA only for the universe and TA for everything else you can probably keep yourself out of trouble with conflicting signals.

Personally I think you want stocks that are hard to value and highly leveraged operationally and financially for a trading universe. The price discovery volatility gives much more opportunity to trade and faster trends.

Things that can be reasonable well valued will tend to have less volatility trend at slower annual gains (more in line with the business growth rates) the offsetting potential will be longer duration trends.

Don’t know the Roth book so don’t know if it is a reasonable universe from a Fundamental perspective.

Probably better generating your own universe – actually a number of different universes and answering the question is it the universe selection or the trading overlay that creates the return. If both aspects have edges do they compliment or conflict with each other. As enticing as the idea of combining the two sounds I have always found in application that the edges subtract.

All from me I’m heading off travelling for a while. 

Best of luck (sincerely) with it


----------



## CanOz (4 December 2013)

> To my wife and sweet heart – May they never meet.




Lol...Well said Craft...




> Personally I think you want stocks that are hard to value and highly leveraged operationally and financially for a trading universe. The price discovery volatility gives much more opportunity to trade and faster trends.




The 20%Flipper works better on the Russel 3000 than the S&P 500....Same thing?


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2013)

Yes I can see the view.

Ill post the conditions that are met by the writer for the universe later.
There are quite a number of them. (I bought the book).


----------



## tinhat (4 December 2013)

I think a fundamental/technical hybrid approach might suite itself to swing trading. I generally limit myself to the Lincoln stock doctor universe of stocks. In fact how I heard about Lincoln was from reading Alan Hull's "ActVest" system where he suggests using either Roth's top 100 or Lincloln's star stock as the universe. Hull's system is basically a swing trading system with a position sizing method and an index filter (using both the S&P 500 and the All Ords I think).

What are the merits of this type of swing trading in a FA selected universe?

- Still an opportunity for generating income (handy if you can make use of franking credits) from good yielding stocks.
- Position sizing.
- Stop losses.
- Positions can remain open for years (examples, CBA, TLS since 2011)- lower churn.

I believe this type of system also suites working with weekly charts/weekly decision making which is handy for people like me who don't want to live a life of looking at the market and making decisions daily. Stan Wienstein's "how to profit in bull and bear markets" also extolls a weekly chart system for this type of approach.

I think there are a couple of merits of choosing a universe of stocks base on FA filtering:

- Insolvency risk. Eliminate companies with a higher risk of going bust.
- Strong balance sheets - lowers the risk of the company needing to dilute through capital raisings in future.
- Although past performance is not a guarantee of future earnings, good earnings growth from a base of good ROE over recent periods should help identify companies with decent chances of growth.


----------



## tech/a (4 December 2013)

Tinhat.

Yes I agree with all of your post and see a weekly method as very interesting.
I particularly like this aspect.


----------



## CanOz (4 December 2013)

As an example of what Craft was saying, or perhaps an interpretation of it, small cap stocks perform better in a bullish market than do large caps. So for interest sake i was going to post a couple of charts, one of the 20% Flipper (the T/A portion) tested on the Russel 3000 from 2009 until June 2013, clearly bull market. The second chart was of the same parameters except the universe had changed and we're trading large caps....There was a huge difference in performance (RAR of 62% vs 21%)

But instead of posting those charts and ending up off topic trying to explain that exercise perhaps Tech/A could suggest some testing that he would like to see using the Flipper (an example of a T/A component)  on various universes....That way we can stay on the right course. I thought this may add something to the discussion ... if not just say the word and i'll leave it to y'all...


----------



## CanOz (4 December 2013)

tech/a said:


> Tinhat.
> 
> Yes I agree with all of your post and see a *weekly method* as very interesting.
> I particularly like this aspect.




Interesting, i tested the Flipper over 13 years of weekly data on both the Russel 3000 and the S&P 500 and the S&P outperformed the Russel..


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2014)

Due to the UNDERWHELMING sentiment to my pondering
I have decided to set up a *weekly *trading method and trade it
to see if a combination of Tech analysis and fundamentals can
out perform the market.

I have selected a weekly time frame as this will be less time consuming to manage.
As a great deal of my time will be devoted to whipping Can oz in the futures thread.

My top secret selection and culling method currently has these stocks of 98 stocks
selected by Roth as technical potential trades.
Of these a few have triggered and are open trades.
If and when others trigger Ill post them up.

I have a few more to mark up and will do so when I have time.
Starting Capital $100000.
Risk 1-2% each trade.
Can pyramid same trades

Click to expand


----------



## Valued (4 January 2014)

Tech/a have you tried your own fundamental analysis before? The problem with this is the assumption that the book has selected fundamentally good stocks. The qualitative analysis is questionable. There is also no talk of intrinsic value. If you don't know the intrinsic value of a stock or at least an approximate you're going in blind. That being said, you arn't really going in blind if you're using technical analysis, you're just may not be selecting stocks that warren buffet would buy.

For example, I think SGH is overvalued on the face of things. I don't even need to get out a calculator to look at that and say "yea, that's pretty dam expensive" just eye balling the financial data. The reason for the premium is growth potential but you get no benefits of that unless you're going to buy it and hold it for the next decade.

If I won 18 million bucks on the lotto though I would probably stick a million in SGH though, read the annual reports, and wait for my return decades from now.


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2014)

Valued said:


> Tech/a have you tried your own fundamental analysis before? The problem with this is the assumption that the book has selected fundamentally good stocks. The qualitative analysis is questionable. There is also no talk of intrinsic value. If you don't know the intrinsic value of a stock or at least an approximate you're going in blind. That being said, you arn't really going in blind if you're using technical analysis, you're just may not be selecting stocks that warren buffet would buy.
> 
> For example, I think SGH is overvalued on the face of things. I don't even need to get out a calculator to look at that and say "yea, that's pretty dam expensive" just eye balling the financial data. The reason for the premium is growth potential but you get no benefits of that unless you're going to buy it and hold it for the next decade.




I have no interest in Fundamentals.
Two Reasons
(1) I don't have the time or inclination to do the research.
(2) Ive seen enough conflicting opinion form "expert" Fundamental analysts to
question the validity of "Valuations" and their appropriateness with regard to
future stock price values given that these will and do change both for the positive
AND Negative withing the framework of the company and not seen for many
months.
Charts tend to reflect most before the books do.---In my experience.

Then and critically---it is questionable how to apply valuations into a trading strategy
which has a good chance of turning a profit.
Portfolio's/Trades in my view are more easily and definitively handled with the introduction of T/A.

Mind you Roth's suggestion for use of Technical analysis in his book is in my view woeful!

His criteria--right or wrong are.
(1) Stocks in top 500
(2) Must be publicly listed since 2008 and have 5 straight years of profits and dividends.
(3) All companies must return on equity ratio of 10% in their latest financial year.
(4) No Company should have a debt to Equity Ratio of greater than 70%
(5) Exclusions Managed funds/Foreign stocks listed on the exchange.

Then *HIS* opinion that the stocks in the Book are his best.
Im going with that and adding *MY* T/A.

*SGH* Technically looks to be at the end of a wave 3 and on the verge of a Pull back to then continue to a wave 5 So for me this is on watch not buy!--*YET.*


----------



## McLovin (4 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> I have no interest in Fundamentals.




So why use them?


----------



## tech/a (4 January 2014)

McLovin said:


> So why use them?




I personally dont.
But if you read post #1 ----
A lot do and a lot rely on others to do the analysis.

Rather than sit around and comment on everything
I thought the thread would be of interest to those who have often wondered
how they could trade tips technically.
Not everyone is like me and the thread is meant to generate an interest.

I could be wrong but isn't that what a forum is about---Ideas?


----------



## KnowThePast (5 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> His criteria--right or wrong are.
> (1) Stocks in top 500
> (2) Must be publicly listed since 2008 and have 5 straight years of profits and dividends.
> (3) All companies must return on equity ratio of 10% in their latest financial year.
> ...




Hi tech,

FWIW, I've ran this criteria in my fundamental back test. I assumed no sell criteria - once stocks were bought, they were not sold.

The results were not good.

And I wouldn't expect them to be - fundamental *value* approach is about finding undervalued assets, not good assets, although that would be preferable.

The criteria above tries to find good companies, but without assessing value, it is worse than useless, IMHO.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2014)

Does your software turn up a list of acceptable prospects?
If so can you post that list or private mail them to me?

Of course we could also let it run as it is and see if I can trade bad prospects 
(Fundamentally) to a profit ( technically )


----------



## Valued (5 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> Does your software turn up a list of acceptable prospects?
> If so can you post that list or private mail them to me?
> 
> Of course we could also let it run as it is and see if I can trade bad prospects
> (Fundamentally) to a profit ( technically )




You should trade QAN and bitcoins then.

Tbh if you could find a broker willing to give you the exposure, I bet you could find a way to make money with bitcoins. I would be looking at derivatives though. 

As for QAN, you short and the government bails them out, you long and they go bankrupt.


----------



## KnowThePast (6 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> Does your software turn up a list of acceptable prospects?
> If so can you post that list or private mail them to me?
> 
> Of course we could also let it run as it is and see if I can trade bad prospects
> (Fundamentally) to a profit ( technically )




Sure thing tech!

As I mentioned in the thread, I only backtest against companies in my list, not entire ASX. But my list would include almost all ASX companies that meet your criteria. 

Also, I only look at EOY financials, no half year data.

WOW CAB REH ARP BHP IRI TRS ASX RMD JBH CCP CCV TGA ONT NVT DMP CRZ
FAN MND AUB BRG SRV LYL DTL NCK MOC CDA FLT ORI IRE SEK SGT WOR ORL
CSL DWS RCR NHF MIN ABC FSA FGE SGH BYI HSN PMV DCG KMD NWH WEB RCG
TPM SKE DJS CWP TNE ANG IAG SRX LCM BGL WTF COH IFM UOS RKN

Also attached is a spreadsheet with backtest results, if it's of any interest.

While I admire your ambition to turn bad FA good with TA, do you not think it will defeat the purpose of the exercise, which is to have the two complement each other? You are attempting to swim against the tide, which is fun to watch, but unlikely to produce the best result.

Buying companies with lowest P/B or P/E are some of the strategies that have been tested for many decades now and still have a high chance of beating the average. I would personally start with one of them for my universe of stocks.

View attachment ASFTechResults.xlsx


----------



## Valued (6 January 2014)

KnowThePast said:


> Sure thing tech!
> 
> Buying companies with lowest P/B or P/E are some of the strategies that have been tested for many decades now and still have a high chance of beating the average. I would personally start with one of them for my universe of stocks.
> 
> View attachment 56174




Valuing companies based on book value doesn't work though. Valuing on P/E is questionable. At best, it can show you what people are willing to pay for similiar stocks in the industry. If we don't care about price when looking at fundamentals, I am not sure why people get so excited about P/E and P/B ratios. This is not the way to value a company. If you value it this way what you are saying is that the current price is indicative of the past present and future value of this company, that or your valuation is unreliable because it does not take into account earnings growth etc. Either you're saying the price includes all of the information (then you should use technical analysis) or you have an unreliable way of valuing the company since you are not taking into account future value today - which is why growth companies then appear to be extremely expensive when they might not be.


----------



## KnowThePast (6 January 2014)

Valued said:


> Valuing companies based on book value doesn't work though. Valuing on P/E is questionable. At best, it can show you what people are willing to pay for similiar stocks in the industry. If we don't care about price when looking at fundamentals, I am not sure why people get so excited about P/E and P/B ratios. This is not the way to value a company. If you value it this way what you are saying is that the current price is indicative of the past present and future value of this company, that or your valuation is unreliable because it does not take into account earnings growth etc. Either you're saying the price includes all of the information (then you should use technical analysis) or you have an unreliable way of valuing the company since you are not taking into account future value today - which is why growth companies then appear to be extremely expensive when they might not be.




Hi Valued,

Yes, PE and PB are not good valuation tools for individual companies.

As a group, however, the ones with low values tend to outperform. I offer no explanation for this phenomenon, I am just stating that it has been shown to exist by many studies.

I do something similar to tech/a, where I select a universe of companies based on a filter, then try to improve the performance by throwing darts at it.

PE and PB are not the filter that I normally use, but I think they make the best starting point for someone new because they are:
a) simple
b) proven to work (over most periods)


----------



## joku (8 January 2014)

Generally I don't like this idea.

I agree with KTP that if you're going to use half-arsed "fundamentals" you should at least use an approach that has been shown to generally work. But then I believe these methods are expecting small out-performance - low single digit % based on holding a large basket of stock for a significant duration. It's not spectacular or even particularly reliable to start with so by the time you narrow exposure down based on a technical approach you add volatility to the fundamental advantage which was already a very minor advantage. You are also decreasing this already-low single digit out-performance (if it is still reliable after my point above) further by lowering your time-exposure based on your technical approach. There is also a question over what period the "fundamental" approach outperforms the market, it may largely be during a falling market (ie. by falling less than the market average) and in this case your technical approach would attempt to avoid this period and thus undermine the fundamental benefit anyway.  

As for economic quality restrictions, they are one piece of a valuation puzzle that can be incredibly important in comprehensive fundamental approach but it is arguably useless by itself. Often a quality filter is more about finding stocks whereby a particular valuation model is more likely to be valid/appropriate. The only way I see this working is if you somehow can separate the advantages of this type of filter from the disadvantages - a fundamental investor using a comprehensive approach effectively does this or at least attempts to do it whether they know it or not.


----------



## joku (8 January 2014)

Tech,

Are you aware of stocks that have been standout successes/failures (profitable/unprofitable) for you in the past? Maybe there's something you could show us? Ideally you'd want to weight this against number of trades / time exposure but something is better than nothing. It might be interesting to consider any statistical skew in these two sets from a fundamental perspective. To attempt to do this thoroughly would require consideration of the fundamentals at the time of each trade which probably isn't appropriate for you to provide all that info here but we could at least consider what we can from a simple summary of a handful of good and bad stocks if you're willing to provide it. My reasoning for this is that I don't think any statistical skew based on fundamentals for a technical trader will necessarily make a whole lot of sense fundamentally. It's maybe just as likely that there could be fundamental features that are considered useless or bad from a fundamental investing perspective that have been advantageous to your method.


----------



## tech/a (8 January 2014)

If I trade stock I use a Trading system.

Techtrader is Published in its entirety in Nick Radge's Book
'Unholy Grails'----I have several others.

*Click to expand*




I think it starts on page 103 ish.

So No I have no idea of Fundamentals Past or present.

My purpose of starting the thread was for interest sake having seen many wanting to grab this
newsletter or that tip sheet and trade from them.
I just chose the book----as I saw it while browsing and suggested the input of T/A to the Portfolio.

My suggestion is that ANY portfolio---*good or bad *would benefit from the addition of Technical analysis to
it---not only for entries exits and perhaps trailing stops but also for position sizing and risk mitigation.

Dr Bruce Vanstone also agrees with my observation in his book.


----------



## joku (8 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> My suggestion is that ANY portfolio---*good or bad *would benefit from the addition of Technical analysis to
> it---not only for entries exits and perhaps trailing stops but also for position sizing and risk mitigation.




Righto, different topic same general opinion as always then  I think I've said this before but if not, I both agree and disagree with your general argument depending on context. 

When I agree with it: 

Most "fundamental investors" aren't really fundamental investors -  or at least not by common standards of *truly* successful investors anyway (as opposed to those who market themselves as successful, holders of related academic paper, and those who claim X yrs experience in financial markets as if these things somehow prove they can or even know in theory how to operate successfully). Ultimately the fundamental investor title, as with the technical trader title, is an extremely loose term that does little to no justice to the minority who have a very well thought out strategy that has a bunch of rules relating to risk mitigation that are appropriately set based on their underlying strategy and constantly reviewed based on their ongoing performance. The majority don't do this and at risk of sounds so arrogant they are largely just a bunch of jokers. No one can really argue with you from this perspective.. research consistently suggests how hopeless the average investors methods are, and clearly a lack of general risk mitigation is one part of their problem.  

When I don't agree with it: 

Quite simply, when you discuss specific rules. Risk mitigation and portfolio sizing etc is entirely dependent on the volatility and general performance expectation of a particular strategy, and also certain strategies may need to be avoided where they would undermine the core reason for profit/outperformance by a greater level than that which they benefit the portfolio. A long winded example, but for the last 5yrs I've run at ~23% CAGR with <12% trades under-performing the accum index, and <5% trades resulting in or carrying a nominal loss. Under such parameters, the benefit of strictly holding 3% or lower weighting in individual stocks, as opposed to 6% or lower, whereby that rule would result in an expected drop in  CAGR of multiple points, it simply doesn't make sense. If I could do it without the CAGR drop of course I would! but unfortunately that isn't the case, and I have to work within the limitations of my strategy. If I have one "catastrophic loss" each year... which is way beyond what I'm experiencing or should even reasonably expect, it would drop my CAGR rate by what? around 6-7% (can't be bothered to do the math right)... that is still a 16-17% CAGR... around 10% above what the accum. index has done over the same period so still an extremely successful result by general standards even in the face of what I'd call low probability downside. Now *I don't build my rules based on these historical numbers being sustainable*, but I do make what I consider to be conservative assumptions about my strategies ability to outperform which go into forming  the basis of my weightings and general risk mitigation. Stops / Trailing stops also get considered but would cause higher trading fees and less efficient taxation which undermines 2 very significant benefits for my otherwise typically medium/long term holdings - this doesn't mean I can rule out stops all together, but I will rule them out where I believe the net effect to be negative. Personally, this means I don't use stops, but I am always evaluating that, and recently I had a bit of a light-bulb moment on how I may be able to implement them in a specific situation which I've never heard/read about before which I'm yet to full think through but I think will improve what I consider to be a weaker spot within my strategy - I don't want to explain this publicly but it gives you an idea of my thought process..  everything is evaluated and re-evaluated as I continue to critically analyze ongoing performance and continue to learn and continue to generate the odd new idea. My risk management is just implemented in a very different way, based on my very different strategy. Only an imbecile would go up to Buffet and tell him he's got his risk mitigation strategy all wrong, and (though with far less certainty) the same is probably true for myself and also the guys on this forum like craft and a handful of others who clearly shows a willingness to critically analyze their strategies and of course consider general portfolio strategies as they might be best applied to their method. 

Apologies for the rant


----------



## tech/a (8 January 2014)

joku said:


> Righto, different topic same general opinion as always then  I think I've said this before but if not, I both agree and disagree with your general argument depending on context.
> 
> When I agree with it:
> 
> ...




Agree with most written up.
In particular that highlighted.
My ponderings are just that.
The idea is placed up as food for thought.
The mechanics of it should be designed by 
the trader.

The seed has been sown and flushed out those
who obviously think and hone their trading methodologies.
Appreciate your input.


----------



## joku (8 January 2014)

tech/a said:


> In particular that highlighted.




Rather effective anti-rant highlighter you have there


----------



## tech/a (12 January 2014)

Update
Additions and possible 
Pyramid.

*SGH is a daily chart sorry will alter next post.*













*Total portfolio expenditure $79808.
Balance $20192*


----------



## zipzap (13 January 2014)

Before jumping into the fundamentals, I personally think it helps to backtest the screening criteria the fundamental analysis utilises particularly if the fundamentals are quantifiable so that you have some idea if the basket is likely to outperform the index.. That then involves rolling the basket into new groups of stocks quite often more often than on an annualised basis..say once per month/quarter etc..


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2014)

zipzap said:


> Before jumping into the fundamentals, I personally think it helps to backtest the screening criteria the fundamental analysis utilises particularly if the fundamentals are quantifiable so that you have some idea if the basket is likely to outperform the index.. That then involves rolling the basket into new groups of stocks quite often more often than on an annualised basis..say once per month/quarter etc..




Certainly agree ZZ.

Its just an exercise.
If people believe there is merit and 
suggestions like yours should/could
be implemented fine.

Im just doing something very rudimentary for those who
have very rudimentary capability.
In the hope that it can point "L" platers in a direction.

If nothing else get them thinking


----------



## kmlk (17 November 2014)

tech/a said:


> I was actually thinking of using all the stocks selected in Roth's Book as the universe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55675
> ...




You know what's funny Tech/A, being a newbie, and still learning (this was my exact approach), I literally have done that. I use incredible charts, and simply put all the companies in. I made my first trade with CCL bought at 8.6 and sold at 9.4 recently. My second trade just opened (TGR) and I also purchase NWH. However looks like my TA is a little shonky, I have read plenty of books but I still don't know which way to go. What would your advice be techa?

But honestly that what was (is) my strategy get big companies (buffet / fundamentals) and then use TA for entry/exit. I actually purchased this book


----------



## systematic (11 May 2015)

Found this thread searching for something else, and read through it.
Was surprised that no one mentioned this was / is Alan Hull's exact approach in his, "Active Investing" book.  He used stock doctor star stocks as well (and in a later edition, I think that's all he used)...but at least originally he also used Martin Roth's Top Stocks book as part of the universe.

From there it was, "technical analysis" - exactly as you have proposed, tech/a.

Jim Berg does the "fundamental / technical" combo, as well.

Those in this thread who mention valuation miss the point of Roth's book.  A quality company is not necessarily value at any given point in time.  But that's not the point.  The point is to highlight the quality companies.

Now...as to the criteria...I wouldn't use Roth's for a quality list.  But that's beside the point.


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2015)

As far as I know Boggo uses the two principals.
T/A and F/A and he uses Stock Doctor.

I never went any further other than holding the universe in a separate file and 
I looked back the other day to see how they went.
Seemed OK 
But I could see where some trades (Those I looked at) could have benefited
from some T/A to maximize performance.

There is not enough interest in T/A and suggestions I have made over the years
for me to put in much effort these days.

Happy to leave those that know with what they know.
Just as I am happy with what I know I need to know.


----------

